# Bench cutting with Stump Grinder type power heads?



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

One of our land managers has been talking with an equipment salesman about these things. I'm skeptical and more than a little concerned about user safety. Any first hand experience from you guys? Bike Tails are easy with our Stump Grinder Alpine Magnum Portable Trencher - YouTube


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm going to put two things together for you here. I used to work for a tree service, so I've done a fair amount of time at the controls of larger, wheeled, self propelled stump grinders. I've also built a little single track here and there. So I'll make this a qualified statement. If you're working in ground that doesn't have a lot of large rocks, this might be a boon to productivity without being overly dangerous. In fact, based on the design I'm looking at, this thing is powered by a chainsaw power head. That, combined with the weight of the unit (not sure what the weight actually is, just thinking out loud here) might mean the power to weight ratio is low enough that this thing doesn't "buck" too badly if it hits a rock. It's actually an interesting idea.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

Cotharyus-I currently work for a tree service and agree with the rock issue.
however the damage it will do to major tree roots is not good for the trees,better to work around roots then to cut them.Take your time and do it right.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Cotharyus & Torque. I've never worked with a stump grinder but I tried a tiller years ago (bad idea). I thought rocks might be a problem with the grinder. I'd like to see a video of that grinder cutting trail. I'm still very skeptical.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

My take on the cutting roots thing - if you're using a machine, whether it's a mini-ex or sk650 or whatever, you're still likely cutting the roots. 

Trail Ninja, I actually called this company yesterday and had a long talk with him. A set of teeth for that thing is $50. He said you can hear and feel the rocks as soon as you touch them, and just back off and work around the large ones - the small ones it picks up and throws before you know you have them. He said it's pretty easy to dull or damage a tooth on a rock, but dull won't really matter if you're just cutting trail. The machine weighs about 80 pounds, and would cost around $4500. I think I'd rather use the money for a down payment on an sk650 or something like that.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> Thanks Cotharyus & Torque. I've never worked with a stump grinder but I tried a tiller years ago (bad idea). I thought rocks might be a problem with the grinder. I'd like to see a video of that grinder cutting trail. I'm still very skeptical.


Here's a video>>Alpine Magnum Portable Stump Grinder - YouTube
I think it would be a waste of time using it unless you have sandy loam and it's away from tree roots.


----------



## Iwonder (Oct 20, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## Iwonder (Oct 20, 2009)

Think Rocks..


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

*Trail Buster*

Reminds me of this thing....and the conclusion that hand building is better and more efficient.


----------

